
“Takedown notice” sent to Defense Distributed was fraudulent, from Slovakia - zymhan
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/02/nj-ag-takedown-notice-that-led-to-new-gun-file-lawsuit-came-from-slovakia-not-us/
======
markovbot
>Using the open source tool IPlocation.net, "I learned that the IP address
resides in the Slovak Republic," Madrone writes. "Using other open source
tools, I confirmed that the geo-location was the Slovak Republic. Also, I
confirmed that this IP address is reserved for that provider based in the
Slovak Republic. Based upon this investigation, as well as my training and
experience, the complaint sent to Cloudflare regarding CodeIsFreeSpeech.com
did not originate from the New Jersey Office of Attorney General or its
Division of Criminal Justice."

Does "open source" mean something completely different in this context?
iplocation.net doesn't seem to be remotely open source...

~~~
bitxbitxbitcoin
It's an "open source" of information, I think is the usage here.

------
codezero
Something troubling about this is the potential for lost forensics when
cloudflare hands off takedown requests. It’s only because of the legal
escalation that cloudflare shared the IP address. Would I get this as a end
user if I requested it?

Also, it’s pretty surprising that the origin ip was so egregiously wrong. This
is a really easy thing to fake, or at least put a smoke screen on.

